
Rumors Are Flying That We Finally Found Gravitational Waves - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/rumors-are-flying-that-we-may-have-finally-found-gravit-1752259868
======
orionblastar
Science is about making the invisible visible and measuring it. They may have
found a way to detect gravity waves. I'd like to wait and see the peer review
before making any opinions on it yet.

